# height and weight of your 7 year old?



## onlyzombiecat (Aug 15, 2004)

How does your 7 year old dc's height and weight fit on a growth chart?

http://www.kidsgrowth.com/resources/...ail.cfm?id=304


----------



## onlyzombiecat (Aug 15, 2004)

My dd is below the 25th percentile for weight and above the 50th percentile for height.
She has grown 3 inches and gained 5 pounds since last August. That is a normal rate of growth for kids 6-12 years isn't it?


----------



## woo27ks (Jan 15, 2003)

My DS is 55 inches tall and weights 53 lbs. On the growthe chart it looks like he's 95th percentile in height and 75th in weight. He's very lean - strong, but lean - just like his dad.


----------



## lanielayne (Jun 13, 2005)

I believe ds is about 52" in height and around 65 lbs in weight. He is all muscle and very strong for his age.


----------



## stiltzz (Jun 11, 2007)

My guy is still 6 and at his 6th physical he was 49" and 49#--he has always ben above the 95th for height and between 50-75th for weight--long and lean playing machine


----------



## Sage_SS (Jun 1, 2007)

Wow, you guys have some tall, lean kids! My 8 year old daughter is 4'9 (approx. 57") and 90 lbs. She's a good head taller than all other kids except one in her class.


----------



## jkpmomtoboys (Jun 1, 2004)

My ds1 will be 7 on July 1st and is 45 pounds and 45 inches....way under the 50th percentile...


----------



## CarrieMF (Mar 7, 2004)

I did all 3 of the girls

5yo - 10% for height & weight
6yo - 3-5% for height, 10% for weight
8yo - 10-25% for height, 25% for weight.

the numbers are all higher than what they give at the clinic. Looking at their peers, the 5yo & 8yo are definitly on the bottom of the range.


----------



## *LoveBugMama* (Aug 2, 2003)

My son is 6 years old.

On the charts in your link he is at 40% for both height and weight. But I think your American charts are a little different from our Norwegian charts. Because here in Norway he is only in the 10-20%.


----------



## tm2840 (Feb 23, 2005)

My 7 year old is topping the charts - literally 100th percentile for both. 52 inches and somewhere between 70 and 75 pounds (70 pounds a couple months ago, but we have no scale).

The interesting thing is that this is new. Up until this year (6 or so) he was always in the 50th (sometimes 75th) percentile for height.

When he was a (very much, often and long) breastfed toddler he was WAY hight in the weight (95th percentile or so) but still only 50th in height.

Between 3 and 6 he was still 50th for height, but had "slimmed down" to 75th for weight.

Actually at his one year checkup he was going thru a pudgier stage and his ped said he was borderline obese. That was RIGHT before he shot up in height. I wasn't too worried as he exercises a LOT (biking, playing hard, two nights of martial arts), but I was relieved when he suddenly got as tall as my armpits!

I expect him to be big and sturdy. My family is all tall - my brother is 6' 6" and HIS son is 6' 8" and weighs about 220.

So - as the mother of a child who has been "heavier than his height" percentile for years, despite never having had a soda, eating tons of fruit and veggies, little junk food, no TV/limited screen time, and exercising a lot - I sometimes wonder about the utility of those charts.







:


----------



## sunnmama (Jul 3, 2003)

dd is 6, and is 75% for height and weight


----------



## moondiapers (Apr 14, 2002)

My son's in the 97th for weight and below the 3rd for height!!!!


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

The chart doesn't go low enough for either of my kids!!!!


----------



## craftymom (Jun 27, 2005)

My 7.5 yo ds is Mr. 50-50. Has been since about age 18 months. Before that, he was 50w/75h.

I checked my 4.5 yo ds too. He used to be near the absolute bottom of the chart. He's now about 25 for height and 10 for weight.

FWIW, since I think it's impt, dh is just under average for an American man's height; I am just over a woman's. We're both on the slim/fit side.

Little guy fits dh's side of the family big time--he even looks like sil, and she was always at the bottoms of charts too, and still shops in the petites


----------

